# My brand new granddaughter



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Introducing 9 lb 11 oz Audrey. My daughter in law delivered her totally naturally and this is their first so no wonder she is exhausted.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Beautiful baby! Congrats!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

How precious and the very best of luck to the new Mommy, Daddy, and rest of the family on their new arrival.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Big congrats to all of you! That is a big girl! Good mommy! I had both of my girls naturally, but they were on the small side even though I had gestational diabetes w/both of them. 
You are gonna' love having her so close!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Awwww.....what a cute little rosebud mouth....she's precious.
Congrats......to all.....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww so precious!!! Now that's a good size baby! Congratulations!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations, she is such a sweet little angel :heart: :heart:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Lucky lady!!!! My kids are 18, 20, & 22. However I can hold out a few more years. They totally aren't ready for kids. But I'll be the most spoiling grandma ever. 
Congrats. Give mommy lots of love too!!!! And a few naps. Lol


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, she's beautiful. First thing I thought was she has a pretty little mouth. Congrats to the family. I'm looking forward to grandchildren, but mine so s are 19 and 23, they need to wait a few more years.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful. :wub: Congrats to you all!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is adorable:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!!!! Audrey is just perfect and precious:wub: a beautiful little miracle. You are so lucky they are close by. I love her name too, Congratualtions to all of you!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations to all. She is big, and beautiful. Xx


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((KATHY)))) I am so happy for you and your family:chili: your precious granddaughter is beautiful:wub:
your daughter inlaw is one strong lady:blink: I could never have done that


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! She is a precious doll. Kudos to mom Audry is not tiny and I can't believe your daughter-in-law did not use medication. Every time I went to deliver the first thing out of my mouth as was I needs meds ASAP.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations! She is beautiful :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats...she is beautiful!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your compliments. As a proud Grandma, I have to agee that Audrey is so beautiful. It just warms my heart to see my son with his new daughter. :wub:. He is so proud! My DH and I now have 4 granddaughters with another granddaughter due in May. We are so blessed.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Kathy, she is delicious! She is really extraordinary for a naturally born baby! You must be walking on clouds!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy, she is just beautiful! :wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations, we know how you feel. Our grandkids are much older youngest is 5 oldest is 24. Enjoy there is nothing like grandchildren.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is beautiful!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What a sweet bundle of joy! Congrats Kathy she is beautiful!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! What a beautiful baby girl! And kudos to your DIL for going natural!

I had my daughter (my youngest) totally natural and she weighed 9 pounds 10 ounces. My girt comment was 'she's huge!' My boys were also born by natural childbirth, but they were both 7 pounds. My little girl is now 29 years old and is about 5'2" and 115 pounds. She started out big but she's a tiny thing now.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

From one Audrey to the brand new Audrey she is a cutie! 😍


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Aww what a beautiful little girl! Congrats and glad all is well


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, beautiful baby! Congratulations! Look at all that hair! Does she have plenty of hairbows yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!! She is beautiful....you must be :cloud9:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations on your new grandbaby. She's adorable.


----------

